# Killifish



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

about 15 years ago there was a vancouver killi fish club ( Karry from fantasy aquatics was in it) that met monthly

Anyways, I'm trying to get back into some killi fish, but I don't remember any of their names.


Can someone point me in the direction of some easy to keep killi fish that can be bred easily using a breeding mop (not the soil ones pls)

and let me know where I can purchase a few pairs

thanks in advance

Ray


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

There should be a link on vahs website.i got two pairs From one club
Membwr.



Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I picked up a number of the at the auction from Bill Stone in Chilliwack, his contact email is [email protected]


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

ok sweet! thx poiuy704


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

thx for the info april, i was just about to message you


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Do you have some names of some mop spawning and easy to breed ones?


I don't recall any of these names anymore....it's been 15 years since I kept killifish

So I can do some go ogling and research

Thx

Ray

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## killifishkerry (Aug 5, 2011)

we have some at Fantasy Aquatics



rwong2k10 said:


> about 15 years ago there was a vancouver killi fish club ( Karry from fantasy aquatics was in it) that met monthly
> 
> Anyways, I'm trying to get back into some killi fish, but I don't remember any of their names.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

The ones at fantasy are amazing.


----------



## driftwood (Aug 2, 2011)

There are a couple of guys in B.C. that sell eggs on aquabid.com. Check there in the spring. I am sure they can help you out.
One seller uses the name killicarl, I don't recall the other guys name. Most of the mop spawners are fairly easy to breed.
Try one of the Aphyosemion, Epiplatys, Fundulopanchax or Rivulus. Good luck.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

digging up an old thread.

anyone have these killifish for sale? looking for 2 pairs as I've got the itch to keep them again.

Fundulopanchax gardneri

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rdubphoto/23870692746/in/album-72157650511781851/


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

rwong2k10 said:


> digging up an old thread.
> 
> anyone have these killifish for sale? looking for 2 pairs as I've got the itch to keep them again.
> 
> ...


There are always lot of Killies at the VAH Nov Auctions which is this Sat

Annual VAHS November 17, 2018 Auction | Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

arash53 said:


> There are always lot of Killies at the VAH Nov Auctions which is this Sat
> 
> Annual VAHS November 17, 2018 Auction | Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society


thanks for the info.

with 2 young children 4.5 and2.5 it's hard to get out to those events anymore. Only free time is during my lunch break from work on weekdays.

Just got a hold of one contact, and see if I can make things happen.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

It's going to be a good auction! Excited to see what's available this time.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

rwong2k10 said:


> digging up an old thread.
> 
> anyone have these killifish for sale? looking for 2 pairs as I've got the itch to keep them again.
> 
> ...


Noah's Pet Ark always has a several tanks dedicated to Killi's. He had some when I was there a few weeks ago though I don't know what kind(I didn't look between the peat moss) but the tanks are labelled


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

josephl said:


> Noah's Pet Ark always has a several tanks dedicated to Killi's. He had some when I was there a few weeks ago though I don't know what kind(I didn't look between the peat moss) but the tanks are labelled


thanks 
everyone has been pointing me to Noah's Pet Ark, but I called last night and spoke with Grahame (the killi expert I believe) and he said he's pretty low and didn't have the time to goto the auction or the killifish club.

thanks for the info though.

Let me continue my search!

Have a great day!

Man, gotta stop looking at my old photos of them, I want them even more now


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

great news. was able to get a hold of guppy george and my dreams of 48 hours ago came true.

heres a quick snapshot of them in my aquarium
























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish. What species?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

they are looking great


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Great photos of a wonderful fish!


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

TomC said:


> Beautiful fish. What species?


thx

fundulopanchax gardneri p82

i have to google what the p82 stands for.

im assuming either a specific region or strain

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Ray.

Try contacting guppygeorge as he is active with the Killie club (and therefore might be able to point you in the right direction).

I hope that helps! I know Karl is not keeping any at the moment.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

DOH! And then I read the posts above!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> DOH! And then I read the posts above!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks Stuart for the message.

met up with George, what a nice guy.
he probably thought i was too chatty 

i can talk about aquariums for hours

now i need more moss, gave too many away to people

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

